# AnonProxy !?



## Anubis (6 Januar 2007)

Wie ist die allgemeinen meinung zu "anonymität im internet" ? wie sieht die meinung zum „selbstdatenschutz“ aus ?? 

<http://www.datenschutzzentrum.de/projekte/anon/index.htm>


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Januar 2007)

*AW: AnonProxy !? :Zusatz*

..kennt jemand einen solchen dienst? welche erfahrungen wurden gemacht ? 
kennt jemand den dienst "JAP"   <http://anon.inf.tu-dresden.de/>   oder "TOR"  <http://tor.eff.org/download.html.de> ???


----------



## News (6 Januar 2007)

*AW: AnonProxy !?*

JAP habe ich mal ausprobiert. Scheint an sich gut zu funktionieren, ABER - ist seeeeehr langsam. Was wohl für alle kostenlosen ANON-Dienste gilt (mit den kostenpflichtigen Diensten kenne ich mich nicht aus). TOR soll auch nicht gerade sehr flott sein. Deshalb ist das kaum alltagstauglich und m.E. nur für bestimmte einzelne Zwecke praktikabel.


----------



## Anubis (6 Januar 2007)

*AW: AnonProxy !?*

JAP hab ich auch mal ausprobiert, war wirklich etwas lansam . wenn man den eigenen PC als "server" stellt geht es etwas schneller. bei JAP gibt es auch eine "bezahlt test" version ( mit virtuellem spielgeld ) das geht recht zügich.

was TOR angeht , so finde ich kann man die geschwindigkeit nicht bemängeln. auch hier gilt, "eigener PC server" und die geschwindigkeit ist wirklich nicht schlecht. also ich kann mich über TOR nicht beschweren, der BUG "libvent" ist etwas lästig ,läst sich aber beheben wenn man es nicht ertragen kann. 

ales in allem ein SEHR gutes tool..


----------



## johinos (7 Januar 2007)

*AW: AnonProxy !?*

Habe JAP installiert. Stimmt, ist langsam. Oft hilft es, einen anderen Dienst im Pulldown-Menü auszuwählen, man kriegt ja jeweils angezeigt, wie schnell der ist. Man muss auch die Browsereinstellungen verändern, und wenn JAP ausgeschaltet ist, muss man diese Änderungen wieder rückgängig machen.

JAP nutze ich daher mit einem anderen Browser, wenn ich nicht will, dass da von mir Sachen gespeichert werden, die unseren Datenschützern die Haare zu Berge stehen lassen, beispielsweise bei Suchmaschinen:
http://sankt-georg.info/artikel/118/AOL-Datenschutz-Desaster-Benutzerdaten-Rasterfahndung
http://www.heise.de/ct/06/10/168/

Während der JAP-Browser sucht bzw. die Seite lädt, nutze ich gleichzeitig den anderen Browser, um z. B. hier zu lesen oder zu schreiben.

Wie es bei JAP schon heißt: "Anonymity is not a crime".

Man kann natürlich darüber diskutieren, ob es sinnvoll ist, durch öffentliche Diskussion noch mehr User dazu zu bringen, anonym zu surfen. Ich habe mich an anderer Stelle auch schon zu Datenschutz und Datenspeicherung geäußert. Für mich liegen die Surf-Gefahren bei privaten Institutionen, die für unsere Datenschutzgesetze unerreichbar im Ausland sammeln, was ... ja, was eigentlich? Schon dafür gilt: Nichts Genaues weiß man nicht. Und deshalb ist jeder für seinen „Selbstdatenschutz“ selbst verantwortlich.

Nur mal ansehen, was ein einziger Seitenaufruf verrät: www.anonym-surfen.com/anonym-surfen/test/ 
Mal "ohne" ansehen, dann anonymisiert, am einfachsten mit z. B. http://anonymouse.org/anonwww_de.html 

Und ich denke, es ist richtig, das Thema hier in diesem Forum anzusprechen.


----------

